# Veritas honing guide?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Does this jig work well using sheet sandpaper? I'm looking at the deluxe kit which I think is the one that sharpens wide plane blades. I saw it for 119.00 at woodcraft and was considering buying it. I have a worksharp 3000 but the jig for it is 79.00 and I'm not sure how it would work on the wide blades of a plane. I've just about blown my tool budget for now and didn't want to buy stones for the guide at this time. 
Gerald


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you're talking about the MK II, yeah, it can work on any flat surface. I use one of their thick glass plates for my 400 and 600 paper, before I move on to the stones.

If all you want is to sharpen wide blades (you do have the WorkSharp for chisels), you can save some money and get the basic honing guide for $70. It's the one that has the surface clamp design. You don't need the narrow jig that grips from the side, like for chisels.

I got the deluxe since trying to clamp a 1/4 inch chisel in a surface jig like that won't work.


----------



## swdst (May 31, 2015)

I use it to sharpen my chisle and hand plane blades on sheet sand paper, if you go fine enough on the paper, it can rival stones in sharpness


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I picked up a granite TILE at the HD, for around $3-4.00 and tape my sandpaper to that. Works great.

I did eventual move on to a DIY belt-sharpening system.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I did buy this jig and using sand paper for now it seems to work very well. It is a pretty sturdy tool and the gage is spot on. I guess I'll use the sand paper until I run out and then buy stones if I can find them on sale. The kit I bought really surprised me how well it works. The attachment for the work sharp may work as well, but I was afraid of the way it works in a circular motion on large or wide blades. Thanks for The answers though, I really appreciate it.
Gerald


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been using the MKII for about a dozen years with sandpaper on glass and now granite (picked up a sink cutout for free). Use it on everything from 1/4" up to 2 1/2". Works like a champ.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=68943&cat=1,43072

If you finish with this you can achieve mirror finishes.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

The jig works just fine on every thing I've thrown at it from a 1/4" chisel to a #8 plane iron. I've been using it with wet dry paper and granite for several years now. Totally satisfied with the results.


----------

